# Security



## cowboyup355421 (Oct 31, 2021)

How do you get 1985 how do you get a 1985 300zx out of security mode?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your best bet is to download an FSM from 1986 Nissan 300ZX PDF Owner's Manuals, then go to the EL.PDF section on "theft warning system". There's a lot of diagnostic procedures.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Virtually all the old stuff works off the key cylinder switch in the driver's door. When you turn it to "unlock" the alarm should reset. If the switch is bad then it may not be possible to reset the alarm without removing the door panel and dummying the signal.


----------

